# The Stanley Parable



## Vladd67 (Mar 23, 2014)

Has any one played this? It is hard to explain, you just have to experience it to understand it. Choice is everything, even when you have none.


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 24, 2014)

I played the demo, which largely involved being directed around a set of corridors by a John Cleese-type voiceover. It was entertaining enough to do once, and definitely well-executed, but I wondered whether it would get rather tiring after a while (added to which, I find Cleese quite annoying these days). I'd say worth a look, but not quite my sort of thing.


----------



## Pwaa (Jun 25, 2014)

Played it for the first time last night.  I know there are plenty of endings, but i was sort of startled by how quickly my first playthrough went at roughly 20 minutes, and apparently there are endings which are much shorter to achieve.

Still, think i'll play through this a few more times, to see what else happens, really loved the idea of the game and the narration, very funny and quite creepy overall, it felt very sinister at parts to me.  And the rumors flying around of strange sightings don't help that.


----------



## Alex Davis (Jul 9, 2014)

Absolutely loved this game, although there were a few endings I haven't managed as yet. There's a pretty good guide on YouTube which tells you all the endings and secrets, but it's well worth exploring aplenty first.


----------



## Alex Davis (Jul 9, 2014)

Although on second thought I don't even know if you can really describe it as a game in a way, more of an interactive experience perhaps?


----------

